# *** 189/190 EOI Submitted for 261313-- Awaiting Invitation anytime post June 2017 ***



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

This thread is for people who have already lodged an *EOI for 189/190 visa* under ANZSCO - 261313 Software Engineer and expecting to be _invited anytime post June 2017 under new quota_.

Friends, lets share the information and help each other in best possible way...!!


===============
*Some useful links:*
===============

189 visa criteria: Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189)

SkillSelect page for invitation round dates and results, and occupation ceilings: SkillSelect

189 Invitation trend for pro-rata occupations: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets...gid=2092529074

189 invite - How to Proceed

What is PR, EOI, 189,190, SOL, CSOL? What is the 1st thing I should do ?


Best of luck to ALL :fingerscrossed:


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Today only i have submitted by EOI for the new quota...
Hope to see some positive outcome in coming days...

Anyone else submitted today only ?
It will help others to judge their respective timelines.


----------



## sureshbabu2704 (Jul 3, 2017)

I have EOI for 189 Visa today with 70 points. When do I expect to get invitation ??


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sureshbabu2704 said:


> I have EOI for 189 Visa today with 70 points. When do I expect to get invitation ??


Hi Suresh,

With 70 points, you should ideally get it in the 2nd or 3rd round......which means you can expect your invite either on 26th July or by Mid of August. 
However, if you are lucky enough (based upon the queue ahead of you)...you may get it in the first round itself.....but, I think chances of happening that are less.

You may check the immitracker for more details.


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

nimit.s said:


> Today only i have submitted by EOI for the new quota...
> Hope to see some positive outcome in coming days...
> 
> Anyone else submitted today only ?
> It will help others to judge their respective timelines.


Hi Nimit,

How many points you got for your English?

Seems to be missing in your signature.


----------



## sureshbabu2704 (Jul 3, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> sureshbabu2704 said:
> 
> 
> > I have EOI for 189 Visa today with 70 points. When do I expect to get invitation ??
> ...


Thanks GuruBhai


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> How many points you got for your English?


I had scored 10 points for that in IELTS.
Dont want to go through PTE as of now.
I'm assuming for an invite sometimes in Sep or Mid Oct with 65 points.
Any thoughts/suggestions ?

Thnx


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

nimit.s said:


> I had scored 10 points for that in IELTS.
> Dont want to go through PTE as of now.
> I'm assuming for an invite sometimes in Sep or Mid Oct with 65 points.
> Any thoughts/suggestions ?
> ...


I am in the same boat my Friend.

Software engineer waiting for an invite with 65 points.

Yes, Ideally in such situations, people like us should get an invite in Sep/Oct 2017 for sure.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> I am in the same boat my Friend.
> 
> Software engineer waiting for an invite with 65 points.
> 
> Yes, Ideally in such situations, people like us should get an invite in Sep/Oct 2017 for sure.


All the best friend..!! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Aarthee (Apr 25, 2017)

Waiting for 189 invite.. 
261313
75 points
Eoi date : 11th April


----------



## savkris (Jul 8, 2017)

I also submitted my EOi on the 1st of July. I'm pretty worried that I won't get an invite before my current visa expires on the 20 of December... my total points are 65 for 189 and 70 for Vic 190.. do you think I can make it :
:fingerscrossed:

Software engineer 261313
65 points


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Submitted on 22nd June with 65 points


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Waiting for 189 invite..
> 261313
> 75 points
> Eoi date : 11th April


You will definitely get it in the first round.


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Aarthee said:


> Waiting for 189 invite..
> 261313
> 75 points
> Eoi date : 11th April


You should get the invite by 26/07.
Best of luck :thumb:


----------



## nimit.s (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone from *2613xx group* received the invite today ?
Plz share your EOI dates and points so other can get an idea as per their stats.

Thnx


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

nimit.s said:


> All the best friend..!! :fingerscrossed:


Well I also have 65 points but the ceiling I checked is full for 2613.Can we still apply for 189 and how soon we get invite?


----------



## GuruBhai (Nov 26, 2015)

sushil20986 said:


> Well I also have 65 points but the ceiling I checked is full for 2613.Can we still apply for 189 and how soon we get invite?


Hi Sushil,

Yes, the ceiling is full but, that's for the previous financial year (2016-17).

From 1st July 2017, new financial year has already started and 1st round invites have already been completed on 12th July.
However, the ceilings have been reset but, have not been published yet for this, hence you see ceilings full.

To answer your next question, Yes - You can apply for the 189 (EOI). In fact, apply it asap because many people are already waiting with 65 points and even with 70 points. Invite will take sometime (again it depends on the outcome of the first round and new ceilings for 2017-18)


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Any invite??*

Any 70/75 pointers got invite in the first round (12th July)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Any 70/75 pointers got invite in the first round (12th July)?


70 pointer EOI effect date 26th April 2017 was invited for 2613

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

GuruBhai said:


> Hi Sushil,
> 
> Yes, the ceiling is full but, that's for the previous financial year (2016-17).
> 
> ...


That give some relief that they will publish new ceilings.Your answer is really helpful. So chances are there to get 189. Thats good.Hope they have more vacancies in new ceilings.


----------



## sruj (Jan 31, 2017)

hey guys.. 

even im on the same boat with 261313... submitted 189 with 65 points on 8th April 2017 and 190 vic with 70 points on 13th July.

Hopefully to get an invite sooner.

Timelines:

PTE - 10 points.
189 - 8th April with 65 points
190 Vic - 13th julu with 70 points.

Thanks,
Sruj


----------



## jagan123 (Jul 17, 2017)

Any 189 65 pointers got invite? Whats the DOE?

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
EOI Submitted 189: 26th May 2017 (65 points)
EOI Submitted 190 NSW: 26th May 2017 (70 points)


----------



## scorpion24 (Mar 13, 2017)

jagan123 said:


> Any 189 65 pointers got invite? Whats the DOE?
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> EOI Submitted 189: 26th May 2017 (65 points)
> EOI Submitted 190 NSW: 26th May 2017 (70 points)


As per the updates on the forum, cut off date is 23rdJune 2017 do 70 pointers.Probably some 65 pointers will get the chance in the first round of August & more 65 pointers from 2nd round of August onwards.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Ok please update if any from 261313 get invite at 65 also any new ceilings update.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

If I update EOI on 15 August. When do I get invite with 70 points for 189 or 190. Please help


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> Ok please update if any from 261313 get invite at 65 also any new ceilings update.


No updates
No 65 invited

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

What is the expected time for invitation for 65 pointee for 261313 also will state nomination 190 get invite with 70 pt


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

EOI Submitted on 19-July for 189 with 65 points.
When should I expect invitation so that I can go for PCC and Medical


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> EOI Submitted on 19-July for 189 with 65 points.
> When should I expect invitation so that I can go for PCC and Medical


Long road ahead of you
No hurry
Probably Jan/Feb 2018

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sushil20986 said:


> What is the expected time for invitation for 65 pointee for 261313 also will state nomination 190 get invite with 70 pt


5/6 months delay for invite after filing EOI in 189 with 65 points

190 cannot be predicted 
Maybe tomorrow , maybe never
Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Cheers man


----------



## sendmohan (Jul 27, 2017)

1.Whats difference between ANZSCO 261312 and 261313 
2. Does this code matters during inviation rounds.

Please some one ans for this.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Yes 261312 is developer programmer and 261313 is software engineers.Code matters like in south australia for 489 261313 become low in demand first due to filling quickly.


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,

When can we expect an invite at 65 points 
eoi doe: 21/03/2017? 
261313[/QUOTE]


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> When can we expect an invite at 65 points
> eoi doe: 21/03/2017?
> 261313


[/QUOTE]

You are at the top of the list amongst 65 pointers

The problem is that the number of overall invites in July were restricted to just 1000 per round
We have to see what the figure fir the August rounds are then take a call

But all,I can say is that the invite is not too far

Cheers


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Chimera said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


You are at the top of the list amongst 65 pointers

The problem is that the number of overall invites in July were restricted to just 1000 per round
We have to see what the figure fir the August rounds are then take a call

But all,I can say is that the invite is not too far

Cheers[/QUOTE]

Thanks.. that's really encouraging!!  It's been a long wait and still going on.. Phew!


----------



## Chimera (Aug 15, 2016)

Hello,

I am currently waiting for an invite subclass 189 as I mentioned earlier..
Doe: 23 mar 2017
Points 65 - 261313

Well my question is that my spouse holds a PR in Australia so once I receive an invitation, would it be possible that I apply/get a visitor visa under category of family/relatives and wait there until my PR arrives? 
I've read about this case in most spouse or partner visa applications but rarely for someone applying a PR. Is it remotely possible to get this kind of visa approval? Does it in any way jeopardize the chances of getting the PR I intend to get eventually? 

Appreciate any help I can get.. thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Chimera said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am currently waiting for an invite subclass 189 as I mentioned earlier..
> Doe: 23 mar 2017
> ...


Applying for a visitor visa would not in any way jeopardise your 189 visa application unless it is refused
As your wife is already in Australia, the visitor visa may be refused unless you can prove you have substantial ties in India 
If the visa is refused, then you would have to declare the same in all forms and the application 

But do recheck .
I am not very familiar with these family and visitors visas

Cheers


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

Same aspirant as other people on this forum.

Have just submitted EOI for 189 and 190 separately.


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I have applied for 189 EOI on April 20th 2017 with 65 points for 261313. 
When can i expect the invitation? Still what date they have cleared the invitations for 65 points

Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopisantoshboni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have applied for 189 EOI on April 20th 2017 with 65 points for 261313.
> When can i expect the invitation? Still what date they have cleared the invitations for 65 points
> ...


Applicants till 8th March have been cleared
So you are not too far behind

The only problem is that they have reduced the number of overall invites from 2000 per round to just 1000 per round 

Unless they increase the overall quota, it will be very difficult for any 65 pointer to get invited as 70 and higher will keep joining the queue 

Let's wait for the August rounds quota to be published and then take a call

Cheers


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

Thank you


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

Any 65 pointers got invitations today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gopisantoshboni said:


> Any 65 pointers got invitations today?


Nope

Cheers


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Hi Newbeinz!! Thanks for your quick revert so as like you applied on 26/7 with 70 points what are the chances or how soon will cases lile this get invite


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Applicants till 8th March have been cleared
> So you are not too far behind
> 
> The only problem is that they have reduced the number of overall invites from 2000 per round to just 1000 per round
> ...


Very high possibility for 65 pointers to be invited from Aug 26 round as there will not be adequate 70 & 70+ pointers available at 26th Aug round. 
See attached file for likely EOI cut off dates


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Man you are life saver. 100 likes you always motivate person like me. Thanks again. Can i have your skype or whatsapp really wana add you as friend. You are a source of great information.


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

anjisa said:


> Very high possibility for 65 pointers to be invited from Aug 26 round as there will not be adequate 70 & 70+ pointers available at 26th Aug round.
> See attached file for likely EOI cut off dates


Thank you Anjisa, It's a very positive note for 65 point people.
I see people who are with 65 waiting for a minimum of 5 months. 
Does we need to wait in the same way even during the grant period also?


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> *Unless they increase the overall quota, it will be very difficult for any 65 pointer to get invited *as 70 and higher will keep joining the queue
> 
> Let's wait for the August rounds quota to be published and then take a call


Does that mean that 65 pointers might not get invite at all ??? if this is the case then i should start preparing PTE again and get 20 for english, that way my score will be 75.

P.S. Your last DP was more serious and apt than this one


----------



## MartinPlace (Jul 3, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Does that mean that 65 pointers might not get invite at all ??? if this is the case then i should start preparing PTE again and get 20 for english, that way my score will be 75.
> 
> P.S. Your last DP was more serious and apt than this one


Well, I don't get it. 

I believe that 65 pointers will start getting invitations in the next round (23 August). Most of the 70 pointers were cleared now. They will strat invite people with 65 points from 9th March


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Does that mean that 65 pointers might not get invite at all ??? if this is the case then i should start preparing PTE again and get 20 for english, that way my score will be 75.


In my opinion only a few 65 will get invited in each round
The competition for slots will get tougher and more and more applicants will be coming with higher scores everyday 

Let's see how many 65 are ultimately invited in the August 2nd round and how much the cut off moves

Cheers


----------



## anjisa (Aug 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion only a few 65 will get invited in each round
> The competition for slots will get tougher and more and more applicants will be coming with higher scores everyday
> 
> Let's see how many 65 are ultimately invited in the August 2nd round and how much the cut off moves
> ...


I disagree. Number of 70+ pointers applying each month is around 170 based on invitation numbers on previous rounds. Hence there will not be adequate 70+ pointers after the current round until a sizeable number builds up to allow for 2-3 rounds of 70+ invitation to occur. (This will require 3-4 months, so you will see the next 70+ invitation round in November/December)
Till that period, there will be 5-6 rounds of +65 points to clear off the applications past 26/03/17.
It is unlikely for 60+ invitations to happen as this will create backlog in higher points.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> In my opinion only a few 65 will get invited in each round
> The competition for slots will get tougher and more and more applicants will be coming with higher scores everyday
> 
> Let's see how many 65 are ultimately invited in the August 2nd round and how much the cut off moves
> ...


Still you are scaring me man !!! Tell me shall i start preparing for PTEA and take the exam so that my overall score will be 75 !!!


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

With this will a 65 pointee get invite by end of year


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Subhash Bohra said:


> Still you are scaring me man !!! Tell me shall i start preparing for PTEA and take the exam so that my overall score will be 75 !!!


No harm in preparing for PTEA but don't book an test

Wait for the August 2nd Round
Let's see whether they lower the bar to 65 or not in any category and then decide

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Below are my timelines, Hoping to get the invite in 2nd round on Sept.


----------



## Subhash Bohra (Jan 27, 2016)

newbienz said:


> No harm in preparing for PTEA but don't book an test
> 
> Wait for the August 2nd Round
> Let's see whether they lower the bar to 65 or not in any category and then decide
> ...


Thanks Man !! Let me prepare and wait for second round of invitations of August :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Kash84 (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my EOI on 8th May 2017 with 65 points. On 10th July 2017 my experience increased from 5 year bracket to 8 years. My points increased from 65 to 70 points.

Around what time i can expect my invitation for 2613.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kash84 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI on 8th May 2017 with 65 points. On 10th July 2017 my experience increased from 5 year bracket to 8 years. My points increased from 65 to 70 points.
> 
> Around what time i can expect my invitation for 2613.


There is some mistake in your EOI
All applicants under 2613 with 70 points till 02 08 17 have already been invited in the last round

Do recheck your score, Anzsco code etc. in the EOI very carefully

Cheers


----------



## sathishraj79 (Aug 10, 2017)

I am also on the same boat bro.. Please tell if anyone gets invite with 65 points software engineer


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Any update on 65 pointee invite from victoria or NSW


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

Any news on 190. Any 65 pointee get invite. Please share.


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Any invitations for 65 pointers on today?


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Sorry to break the bad news, but looks like there is not been any confirmed news of 65 pointers getting invited today, across all job codes.. 

And the wait continues!!



gopisantoshboni said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any invitations for 65 pointers on today?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

hulisan08 said:


> Sorry to break the bad news, but looks like there is not been any confirmed news of 65 pointers getting invited today, across all job codes..
> 
> And the wait continues!!


Too many 75/70 across all skills. 

Btw, don't you have 75 with your improved PTE score?


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Could not hold myself back. Got my results today (after the draw). hopefully i should get one in September.. 


benisrael said:


> Too many 75/70 across all skills.
> 
> Btw, don't you have 75 with your improved PTE score?


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

hulisan08 said:


> Could not hold myself back. Got my results today (after the draw). hopefully i should get one in September..


So you are invited? Congratulations!


----------



## hulisan08 (Jun 2, 2017)

Not yet, i will have to update my score to 75 today, and hoping to get invited in September. 

Looks like there are too many people in 70-75 range which is not letting the invites to go to 65 points yet.


benisrael said:


> So you are invited? Congratulations!


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

ya seems 65 pointers needs to think on getting extra 5 points. Seems this wait is getting never ending :-(


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

gopisantoshboni said:


> ya seems 65 pointers needs to think on getting extra 5 points. Seems this wait is getting never ending :-(


Get married if single 

or, wait till you get bit more work experience - in my case.


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

So will 65 pointee need to wait for long time


----------



## gopisantoshboni (Nov 6, 2016)

Any 65 point people got invitation today?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

au513 said:


> Hi,
> Does it makes sense to submit *190* along with 189? Specially for 261313 code?


Please refrain from multiple posts of the same query

It's against forum rules

Cheers


----------



## arvindjoshi (Oct 26, 2015)

Guys,

When should I expect invitation based on the data published by DIBP??
189 visa for software engineer with EOI date 19-July-2017


----------



## sushil20986 (Jul 18, 2017)

arvindjoshi said:


> Guys,
> 
> When should I expect invitation based on the data published by DIBP??
> 189 visa for software engineer with EOI date 19-July-2017


If you have 70 than next month if 65 you need to wait approx 6 mnth from date of EOI as mentioned by Iscah migration unofficial result.


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi, I recently updated my EOI (initial with 60 points on 18th July 2017) with my PTE score of 20 on 4th Jan 2018.

When can I expect an invite from NSW for 190?

__________________
261313 (Software Engg) Age - 25/Edu - 15 /Ex- 10/PTE-20
Total - 70+5 (with SS)
EOI 189: 04/01/2018
EOI NSW :04/01/2018
Invite: Not Yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vibs said:


> Hi, I recently updated my EOI (initial with 60 points on 18th July 2017) with my PTE score of 20 on 4th Jan 2018.
> 
> When can I expect an invite from NSW for 190?
> 
> ...


No one can predict 
If t was so easy to get an invite for 261313 , there would not be 10,000 applicants waiting under 189 with 60 and even higher points

Cheers


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

I scored a straight 90 in all sections on 3rd January and updated my EOI on 4th January with score of 70 (without SS) and 75 for NSW. Today I got an email from PTE, saying that they are sharing my score card with DIBP. Any idea what does this mean? Is my EOI getting scrutinized at the backend for the next round of invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vibs said:


> I scored a straight 90 in all sections on 3rd January and updated my EOI on 4th January with score of 70 (without SS) and 75 for NSW. Today I got an email from PTE, saying that they are sharing my score card with DIBP. Any idea what does this mean? Is my EOI getting scrutinized at the backend for the next round of invitation?


Don’t read anything into the email

It’s a routine email from PTEA informing you that your score has been officially sent to DIBP
This is required by DIBP to prevent frauds and has nothing to do with you being considered for invites 
Don’t get your hopes up. Nothing has changed

Cheers


----------



## vibs (Jun 28, 2017)

But, in my previous attempt..I did not get any such email


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vibs said:


> But, in my previous attempt..I did not get any such email


You may have missed it
It’s invariably sent by PTEA as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## addictedIndian (Nov 4, 2017)

I have 70 (+5 SS) points (with 10 points from PTE and 5 points from partner) for 189 in 261313 how long I am expected to wait If I applied last week. Also I will be getting the 5 points from 1 year experience next month points will updated to 75 for 189.


----------



## SydneyLover (Mar 24, 2017)

*189/190 Visa EOI - Oct 2017*

Hi Guys,

Submitted EOI in October-17 with 65(+5) points. Working in NSW for past 3.5 years. When should I expect the invitation? 

Code 261311 | Analyst Programmer |
Age 25 points | Degree 15 points | PTE-A 10 points (Second Attempt) | Experience 10 points | Spouse 5 points | Total 65 Points
EOI DOE: 28 Oct 17


----------



## SMR1 (Mar 1, 2018)

SC : 189
ITA : 22nd Aug 2017
App Lodged : 9th Oct 2107
Job code : 261313
Points : 70 
CO Contact : 30th Nov 2017
Medical : 9th Nov 2017 
Status : Agent knows ...


----------



## kirti0313 (Mar 18, 2018)

*How to enter experience prior to Sep 2011*

Hi Expats,

I have total 8.5 years of experience, which starts from oct 2009
First Company = Oct 2009 to Jan 2012
Second Company = Jan 2012 to Aug 2012
Third Company = Aug 2012 to Mar 2014
Fourth Company - Mar 2014 to Till date

so how should i submit EOI with this experience.

Thanks in advance.


----------

